# Quick question



## RogerThat (Jul 30, 2009)

When your at home, do you keep your at home hand gun loaded and one in the chamber? or do you just keep it loaded? or not loaded at all? 
Please let me know and why


----------



## blammo (Jul 21, 2009)

Any gun that I rely on for self defense is loaded with a round chambered. An unloaded gun is just a club. I may not have time to chamber a round if I need to use it. I have a combination pistol box bolted to the top of my dresser. At night when I go to bed I take the gun out and put it on the night stand next to me. In the morning it goes back in the lock box. 

Now, once upon a time when my daughter was a tolder, the gun stayed loaded but in the lockbox. 

The only firearm that does not have a round chambered is a 12 guage shotgun. The magazine is full and saftey off.


----------



## mlc (Nov 9, 2008)

blammo said:


> Any gun that I rely on for self defense is loaded with a round chambered. An unloaded gun is just a club.


same here. if i had kids at home it might be a different story.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

If I'm awake there is a gun on my hip with one in the pipe. I carry the same way weather I'm at home or out. It just doesn't make sense to confuse yourself as to what condition the weapon is in or where it is.


----------



## WinM70 (Jul 6, 2008)

The 1300 Defender has full mag ,empty chamber safety off.
The S&W 357 Mag is loaded.
The KP89DC is loaded w/empty chamber.


----------



## RogerThat (Jul 30, 2009)

Ok, thats the response I thought I would get.. and it re-assures me. Because when I tell people who don't have a gun that I keep one in the chamber, they act surprised, and when I talked to peopel who have guns they all say they have it loaded and in the chamber.. good to hear.. as for me I keep it loaded and one in the chamber at all times, in the car, in the house, or when I go to sleep... I keep mine on my night stand as well right next to my bed to where I can have access to it without having to move or swivel out of bed


----------



## blammo (Jul 21, 2009)

Those that question a chambered round are inexperienced and uncomfortable with it. Do what you think is right and don't worry about it. 

Being prepared to protect yourself and family is most important.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

My HD handgun is point and shoot. Racking a slide or loading a mag is something you just may not have time to do.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

RogerThat said:


> Ok, thats the response I thought I would get.. and it re-assures me. Because when I tell people who don't have a gun that I keep one in the chamber, they act surprised, and when I talked to peopel who have guns they all say they have it loaded and in the chamber.. good to hear.. as for me I keep it loaded and one in the chamber at all times, in the car, in the house, or when I go to sleep... I keep mine on my night stand as well right next to my bed to where I can have access to it without having to move or swivel out of bed


Your non gun owning pals probably watch a lot of movies. In the movies they always have ot rack the slide for effect :smt082

As for the real world. If you're going to have the weapon out you should have it ready.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Loaded but not one in the oven. I have kids at home. Fortunately the boy is not stout enough to rack the slide on a .45 and the girl is busy arguing or putting on make-up.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Always loaded and ready and either on my hip or my nightstand next to my cell phone and flashlight. I dont have to worry unauthorized hands getting to it, because everyone in my house either has their permit or is familiar with guns.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Either it's ready to go or it's not. No todlers here just a dog, no thumbs so AD/ND isn't an issue. As far as I'm concerned, I am not privy to the scheduling of where, when or how something is going to happen to me that would require me to have to react, including home invasion these days. That being said, I always have 1 firearm ready to go and it'll always have one chambered as well as be within arms reach. The rest will always be locked in the gun safe.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

blammo said:


> The only firearm that does not have a round chambered is a 12 guage shotgun. The magazine is full and saftey off.


I use my mossberg 500 for Home defense. The magazine is full and chamber empty..hoping that the sound of racking the pump action is intimidating byitself..If the BG insisted to stay and didn't get the message that he is not welcome. then...you know..


----------



## redpenguin01 (Apr 16, 2009)

Home defense isn't the biggest priority for me, but I do generally keep my pistol loaded (w/out one in the chamber). I personally don't feel comfortable enough having my pistol cocked and ready at this point, concealing or otherwise (only been concealing about 6-7 months now and a gun owner for about 9 months). I'm sure with time that anxiety will fade with time though.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

loaded one in the pipe on the nightstand.


----------



## RogerThat (Jul 30, 2009)

redpenguin01 said:


> Home defense isn't the biggest priority for me, but I do generally keep my pistol loaded (w/out one in the chamber). I personally don't feel comfortable enough having my pistol cocked and ready at this point, concealing or otherwise (only been concealing about 6-7 months now and a gun owner for about 9 months). I'm sure with time that anxiety will fade with time though.


I can see what your saying.. as I was to when I first started leaving my gun around my house with it loaded and one in the chamber, but IMO the best way to get over that nervousness is to try to keep your gun loaded and one in the chamber and eventually you'll get used to it... I've only owned a gun for about a month now, and luckily I know enough people who know ALOT about guns ie. military or gun collectors and they have shared a lot of insight to me, along with this forum has helped a lot as well.


----------



## johnr (Jun 13, 2008)

blammo said:


> Those that question a chambered round are inexperienced and uncomfortable with it. Do what you think is right and don't worry about it.
> 
> Being prepared to protect yourself and family is most important.


When i first brought the gun home, it was put away, locks on, mags unloaded. After many trips to the range, with both wife and daughter, and my CC classes, it will be locked in the safe. Full mags with JHP defense rounds and loaded, 16+1.

When I pull the trigger, it will go bang.

I always practice this at the range too.

YMMV

John


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

RogerThat said:


> When your at home, do you keep your at home hand gun loaded and one in the chamber? or do you just keep it loaded? or not loaded at all?
> Please let me know and why


I keep my guns loaded and ready to fire -

I've worked with all my kids and wife to practice on safety - respect guns - all guns are loaded, etc.

We go to the range and fire / practice several times a year.

A unloaded gun won't do you or them much good in a home invasion.

But having said all that - you must decide whether your family is gun smart and gun safe and whether you can trust your kids. I'm lucky I know I can trust mine, but I also know kids mess up.

Good luck with a tough decission.

:smt1099


----------

